# mutt meat rabbits



## scfarmboy (Sep 19, 2011)

hi i know it been talked about on here before  but i was wanting to know if any pictures of there meat mutts and what to look for as well as what breeds or crossbreeds make better meat rabbits as im going to try and start out with mutts as i cant find any meat breeds near me im in north augusta sc if any one has any meat rabbits near by im looking so pm me but this post is to find out about meat mutts thanks


----------



## hoodat (Sep 20, 2011)

I look at the saddle first. I want a good thick saddle. That's where most of your meat is. After that I look at the hind quarters which contains the rest of the meaty parts. What is left I normally eat as soup or stew.
Personally I prefer mutts as meat rabbits. They seem to be healthier; but you have to choose carefully when getting your first breeders. Don't end up with "snakes". You can also improve the line as you go along to bring out the best traits.


----------



## Dirk Chesterfield (Sep 20, 2011)

Try Craigslist, that's where I found my new rabbit herd.  It does take patience though, the listings are usually feast or famine.  Check all the cities that are within your acceptable driving distance.  Augusta, Atlanta and Columbia is where I would start. 

http://augusta.craigslist.org/
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/
http://columbia.craigslist.org/ 

Couldn't hurt to talk to the folks at the feed store you intend to buy your feed from.  They know all the rabbit breeders in the area if they sell bunnies at Easter. 

The leaders of your local 4H would probably be able to set you on the right track to a breeder near you.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 23, 2011)

I use a new Zealand cross doe and a Rex cross buck. The young are almost all real meat bricks. Here are some at around 10 weeks.


----------



## SillyChicken (Oct 4, 2011)

I got all my rabbits on craigs list, you get instant rabbitry for a good investment.   I'm going tonight to look at some more listed on Clist.  But, you have to be careful with what you get.

I have NZ & CA  plus I think there is some lop in there somewhere.   I get lots of funky fun,  colors and semi/lopped ears from some of the pairings.    From the more mutty looking buns, I get some nice muscle on the hind legs.

I'm not that familar with Lops, do they offer good size with not alot of bone?  I may be picking up some to night and not sure if they are dwarfs or not.  If they are full size I may retain and add to my program.


----------

